# What type of nitrogen regulator do you use?



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

Are you using a single stage regulator or flow meter type setup?

I personally use a basic Smith Silverline regulator and I have no complaints with it. It’s calibrated in PSIG, not CFM like a flow meter and as with all single stage regulators, any changes in tank pressure or to the system require slight manual up or down adjustment to maintain the desired rate of flow.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a couple uni-temp and a couple other no name brands and a Harris flow meter for brazing that just attaches to the regulator outlet flare fitting. The flow meter was worth the investment, it saves so much time trying to get the regulator to back off.


----------

